

Is Growth Hacking just a new fad? - bopf

My take on it: Growth hacking is building something users love and let the world know about it - it has been around for ever.
======
signaler
In disruptive industries people wear many different hats, and it is common to
simply ask the 'web design guy' to do a bit of growth hacking for the company.
It doesn't mean they now become a full time growth hacker; it just means that
visitors need to convert somehow, and some design skills can achieve that.
What annoys me is when an employee is called a growth hacker on the company
page or wears this title like a badge of honour. All employees can do a bit of
GH on the side, but it should never be a full time position IMHO.

